# Theres no way to kill roached down a sink drain, right?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I mean, I could "gas" them- first dump bleach down there, the follow with muriatic. Resulting will be a drain pipe line full of chlorine gas. Of course, I will have to stoper up my rain........


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

That sounds like a scene from a horror movie. They make it through the trap?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

djlandkpl said:


> That sounds like a scene from a horror movie. They make it through the trap?


Im just assuming they do- cant say 100% as I dont see thm climb out (indeed like a horror movie!), but theres 3-4 right where the sing is- Im assuming they hold their breath and 'swim" through trap. i wouldnt put it beyond them, those 350 million year old stinkers......from the cretaceous era.......


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

geez- maybe I should ckeck/verify- maybe I have a stupid bottle trap instead of a regular p trap . If so, a dry bottle trap would be a good easy highway for them to come on in!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

OK. Its a p trap. BUT, the drain system does not have a regular whatchamacallit- that long tube that goes through the roof, for venting. Vent pipe(?). It has a shortened version, that is under the sink, maybe thats where theyre crawling from. sewer, through that venting pipe, avoiding the p trap....


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I would think that if the plumbing lines are used on a regular basis the roaches would get washed back down the pipe, especially the main line. If I had to guess, they are coming from somewhere else.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

100% sure there not drain flies?
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=drain+flies+pictures&qpvt=drain+flies+pictures&FORM=IGRE


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

noquacks said:


> OK. Its a p trap. BUT, the drain system does not have a regular whatchamacallit- that long tube that goes through the roof, for venting. Vent pipe(?). It has a shortened version, that is under the sink, maybe thats where theyre crawling from. sewer, through that venting pipe, avoiding the p trap....


Can you post a pic of the "vent". I haven't seen the guts of an AAV but they are supposed to let air in not out. I suppose it's possible for the roaches to get out.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

joecaption said:


> 100% sure there not drain flies?
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=drain+flies+pictures&qpvt=drain+flies+pictures&FORM=IGRE


american cockroach. I majored in Bio.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

djlandkpl said:


> Can you post a pic of the "vent". I haven't seen the guts of an AAV but they are supposed to let air in not out. I suppose it's possible for the roaches to get out.


Good point, dj. I didnt thin of that- air should go IN, not OUT when drain is "flushed" with water. Meaning, shouldnt that be a kind of check valve setup? Geez- could they NOT be coming out of there? Why do they concentrate in sink. Moisture, perhaps.....

Update: no roaches last night, but I did spray area with Demand CS. No dead ones either. Will watch it.

Thaks,People


----------

